# Duel Nationality?



## TonyBain (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello, My first time on this forum and found the threads very interesting reading, which got me thinking about my own thoughts? 
I was born in Cyprus 1959 whilst my father served in the forces (R.A.F.) and again in early 70's we had another detachment in Cyprus for three years. which is when i fell in love with the Island and its culture. 
I have learned to speak a little Greek since and can read and write a little too.
Which brings me to my question: Can I get a duel Nationality if so how??
thanks Tony


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

TonyBain said:


> Hello, My first time on this forum and found the threads very interesting reading, which got me thinking about my own thoughts?
> I was born in Cyprus 1959 whilst my father served in the forces (R.A.F.) and again in early 70's we had another detachment in Cyprus for three years. which is when i fell in love with the Island and its culture.
> I have learned to speak a little Greek since and can read and write a little too.
> Which brings me to my question: Can I get a duel Nationality if so how??
> thanks Tony


Hi Tony, my husband spent several years in Cyprus as a child as his father was in Episkopi. My brother-in-law was born here, but because it was at the SBA hospital, on British soil, he is not elidgable for dual nationality.

Hope this helps

Stephanie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steph+norm said:


> Hi Tony, my husband spent several years in Cyprus as a child as his father was in Episkopi. My brother-in-law was born here, but because it was at the SBA hospital, on British soil, he is not elidgable for dual nationality.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Stephanie


Stephanie is correct, if you were born on a British base you are not eligible.
My son was born at RAF Acrotiri and is not eligible but if he had been born off base he would have had dual nationality and could have been called up to serve in the Cypriot army.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure how Cyprus handles it, but normally in order to take on a second nationality, you would have to have several years of residence in the country - either as an adult or after the age of 14 or so. Five years is a typical requirement. 

The UK has no particular objection to dual nationality, but Cyprus may or may not require that you renounce your former allegiances before you can be naturalized. (I have heard, however, that the UK often ignores such renunciations.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## TonyBain (Dec 10, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Not sure how Cyprus handles it, but normally in order to take on a second nationality, you would have to have several years of residence in the country - either as an adult or after the age of 14 or so. Five years is a typical requirement.
> 
> The UK has no particular objection to dual nationality, but Cyprus may or may not require that you renounce your former allegiances before you can be naturalized. (I have heard, however, that the UK often ignores such renunciations.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks All.
That info is good reading, my father was stationed in Nicosia at the time I am not sure what hospital I was born in ... or if it was a service hospital. how can i find out? thanks . Tony


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

TonyBain said:


> Thanks All.
> That info is good reading, my father was stationed in Nicosia at the time I am not sure what hospital I was born in ... or if it was a service hospital. how can i find out? thanks . Tony


Place of birth should be on your birth certificate.

Check with the Cypriot authorities whether or not they allow dual nationality. In some European countries, dual nationality is not allowed..


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Cyprus - Access to nationality





Whilst the spouses of Cypriots are eligible to become nationals after three years, most migrants must wait eight. Even their descendants born in Cyprus must go through the same naturalisation procedure. To become nationals, applicants must only officially meet the condition of a vague ‘good character clause.' Yet since the Council of Ministers enjoys a great deal of discretion, applicants have been rejected in practice because of their level of Greek language, income or criminal record. The procedure is long and expensive, though persons of Cypriot descent get a significant discount. This discretion creates insecurity since residents' applications can be rejected or their status withdrawn for many reasons and with no right to appeal. Cyprus allows dual nationality for naturalising citizens, but not for the Cyprus-born children of migrant parents.


----------

